# Pls help if possible



## DH1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

i wonder if any one could help me as in my rights or know of where I could get more information ,i have been asked to leave my livery yard and given not much time to find alternative/ suitable replacement and now worried what I can do. Months ago a woman and her daughter started at our livery yard and I discovered that the mother had a conviction which was not spent for animal neglect . Being concerned I found out the information and passed it to the yard manager so she could take action and inform the yard owner thinking I was doing the right thing in reguards to 1)informing all and 2) being concerned of the animal welfare also. After this all these little problems and such began to arise and due to my " i'll do it later " mind set as just getting ready to begin new employment I was asked to provide copies of my passport and vaccinations which I have but forgot to take them. All people there we're then asked to sign contracts soon after to abide by term and conditions of the yard which again I was slow in doing. the week I signed the contract I was given notice then that I had broke conditions by my stable being messy ( I spread bed) and not providing the documentation. Having discovered that the yard manager and staff at the yard now seem to socialise in the pub with the woman in question and her daughter ( as recently as 14/02/2015 and other conversations on the yard where they in a way have defended the lady and such I belive I have been victimised due to doing the right thing could anyone offer any advice where I could find out my rights pls.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

So the livery owner made out contracts for everyone *after* she accepted you onto the yard? I know you were late in providing documentation but if there was no physical contract at the time to read and sign, then I don't think she has a valid case to turf you out.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe that any Livery Yard Owner can ask a livery to leave if he/she wishes, regardless of the reason.

You are keeping your horse on her property, at her invitation, and if she chooses to withdraw the invitation, that's her right.

I know it seems unfair, but I believe you would be better off now finding another suitable yard and moving as soon as possible.

Did you sign any contract which stipulates how much, if any, notice she has to give you?


----------



## DH1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wiz201 said:


> So the livery owner made out contracts for everyone *after* she accepted you onto the yard? I know you were late in providing documentation but if there was no physical contract at the time to read and sign, then I don't think she has a valid case to turf you out.


Hi the reason for contracts is they are trying to "improve" the yard and the staffing has increased and changed , that is not really issue its more the manner of why and how that I would like to know where I stand as in my rights as and where to get further information not just for myself but also to pass on to other members of the yard who feel under threat ( owner of yard as made comment of a kind of "cull" towards a lot of long term people there)


----------



## DH1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

yes that is the aim, but what I wish to know is what rights I have or are they allowed to basicly give me my horse on a lead and me left standing on the street (hence my rights )


----------

